# Next years World Finals



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I think its great that World Finals has all three sanctions together under one roof, what better way to get everyone to experience it, BUT I would love to see a World Finals thats centralized a little bit and not on the east coast.

Just my thoughts, what about you?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

what location would you suggest?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Alabama isn't really East coast. With that logic Arizona is part of the West Coast. I guess Texas?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MECA is centered in TN. I believe IASCA is in Florida. I imaging that has a good bit to do with the chosen location this year. Maybe not, though. 

Regardless, no matter where you hold it, there are going to be people who miss out. Truth be told, if finals wasn't so close to me this year I don't know if I'd attend. And I certainly wouldn't even consider it if I had to drive out to California. No offense. I'm just saying I have my limits. Just like the number of folks on the West Coast or NE who wont be attending this years' finals for the same reason. You just can't please everyone.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Hell, how about more major events that aren't in the south.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

take the reigns. contact the orgs you want to support and ask them what it would take to put on a show near you. a lot of people on this site have done just that.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm willing to say meet half way, Oklahoma or Texas. Is definitely love to see stuff in San Diego, Ca or Las Vegas.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Perhaps we should all get through THIS finals 1st and see how it goes before even thinking about next year.

Any business would be very foolish to abandon their largest demographic. ALL Organizations expect to take a hit on attendance this year bc they are not close to their competitor base.
MECA is closest, so should not take as large a hit as the other Organizations. Others expect to see less numbers than if Finals were more centrally located for their largest competitor base.

IASCA offers a WEST Coast Finals which , in conjunction with the East Coast Finals will crown a National Champion per class.

I think other Orgs are doing Satellite Locations as well.

Having driven to OKC for Finals before, I would say right now I would not do it again.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

pcabinatan said:


> I'm willing to say meet half way, Oklahoma or Texas. Is definitely love to see stuff in San Diego, Ca or Las Vegas.


Las Vegas.....good choice.
Rotate it like the Superbowl.
Though I doubt it will happen.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

good points mic, i'd like to add a question to ponder: which is worse, going a distance once a year to finals or going the distance for every time you want to compete? 
personally I would be willing to hit a once a year championship because it has higher value in the end.
IMHO the real problem is restoring the local/regional level of shows . if the amount of local /regionals picks up then we can start to see the value of finals. personally I miss the big regionals approach. when you have made it from local to regional to finals , it makes finals more valuable. I think ,gas prices aside, this dialogue is happening because finals has a lower value in some eyes. so another big question is what will it take to re-establish the value of going to finals? (regardless of locale) food for thought



Mic10is said:


> Perhaps we should all get through THIS finals 1st and see how it goes before even thinking about next year.
> 
> Any business would be very foolish to abandon their largest demographic. ALL Organizations expect to take a hit on attendance this year bc they are not close to their competitor base.
> MECA is closest, so should not take as large a hit as the other Organizations. Others expect to see less numbers than if Finals were more centrally located for their largest competitor base.
> ...


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like Salina Kansas is almost dead center of the US if you don't count Alaska. But I don't believe it would be a big hit with ANY of the sanctioning orgs.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I only ask about moving Finals to a more centralized location, because as soon as you get west of Texas, knowledge of any organization drops off and its hard to convince people to compete and work their way to a World Finals, if they have to drive 2500 miles to the east coast.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Seems like with the cost, rules, etc, that was posted, Huntsville is not looking too popular at the moment with some either.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope the combined effort this years for finals carrys on over to next and future ventures. I know the ultimate idea would be one org one finals but, as we all know you can't please everyone. 

Vegas would be Awesome but, tie it into a bigger show like SEMA or CES. Events in which spectators/manufactures are already there. Not to mention if promoted and organized correctly each org can have their own day to run their format over the course of the week. Each comissioner can over see and make sure that it runs correctly and properly. Not to mention the cost factor of competitors paying entry fees to compete could/may offeset the cost of being in SEMA or CES in the first plae. Manufactures would probably build vehicles again just to show case during a competition again.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

CENTRALIZED - We all know, Means SOCAL BABY !!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> CENTRALIZED - We all know, Means SOCAL BABY !!!


Heard that!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

from what I have heard...Iasca is pondering multiple shows and venues.
USACi is going to have a new (should be announced today) National SQ Director and will host their own SPL and SQ Finals in OK AR or MO. Ralph has handed over USAC reigns to Jenissa. 
I don't follow the other two orgs.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SteveH! said:


> good points mic, i'd like to add a question to ponder: which is worse, going a distance once a year to finals or going the distance for every time you want to compete?
> personally I would be willing to hit a once a year championship because it has higher value in the end.
> IMHO the real problem is restoring the local/regional level of shows . if the amount of local /regionals picks up then we can start to see the value of finals. personally I miss the big regionals approach. when you have made it from local to regional to finals , it makes finals more valuable. I think ,gas prices aside, this dialogue is happening because finals has a lower value in some eyes. so another big question is what will it take to re-establish the value of going to finals? (regardless of locale) food for thought


I do agree about local and regional shows. While it has been discussed several times, cost is probably the biggest reason people don't do it. 

IASCA, in my opinion, has created its own catch-22 problem. By the rules you need like 70 points to qualify for finals. But everyone knows that since they don't have as many cars as say meca, if you can make one show in a rather large radius from you, or if no such show exists, you can pretty much get a spot in finals. So, as a result, there is no incentive to host iasca shows for the sq crowd. Why bother when you can send an email and get an invite? Some groups rely on this and do two shows a year with finals being one of them.

As Mic mentioned, last year they started the east and west coast finals. so the iasca west coast competitors would have a chance at a national title. I'm sure it wasn't cheap since the same judges did both events, as it should have been. 

I don't know about this year, but last year USAC was the same way. I attended two shows before giving up on them (both were billed as SQ but no SQ judges showed up and in one I was the only sq person there), acquiring half the points needed and they still sent me an invite. 

Meca on the other hand has enough competitors that they can enforce their 40 point rule. They also have state championship events. They don't auto-qualify you for finals, but they are 3x and you get recognized for winning the state title in your class. Some consolation for those that can't make it to finals. 



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I hope the combined effort this years for finals carrys on over to next and future ventures. I know the ultimate idea would be one org one finals but, as we all know you can't please everyone.
> 
> Vegas would be awesome but, tie it into a bigger show like SEMA or CES. Events in which spectators/manufactures are already there. Not to mention if promoted and organized correctly each org can have their own day to run their format over the course of the week. Each comissioner can over see and make sure that it runs correctly and properly. Not to mention the cost factor of competitors paying entry fees to compete could/may offeset the cost of being in SEMA or CES in the first plae. Manufactures would probably build vehicles again just to show case during a competition again.


Vegas is a good 20 hour drive for me and I'm in oklahoma, and that's really moving. Given that the majority of competitors are well east of here, you'd lose about 90%+ of the competitors. The only places remotely close are San Diego (5 hours or so) and LA (3.5 or so). SF is a good 7 or 8 I'm told.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jsketoe said:


> from what I have heard...Iasca is pondering multiple shows and venues.
> USACi is going to have a new (should be announced today) National SQ Director and will host their own SPL and SQ Finals in OK AR or MO. Ralph has handed over USAC reigns to Jenissa.
> I don't follow the other two orgs.


I havent heard anything of the sort. It may be possible for SPL. but SQ will be 2 location MAX as far as I know. Its a huge expense for IASCA and the judges to be available to fly West to judge and then East coast to judge.

I'll be curious to see how things pan out between now and CES when there should start seeing more concrete plans


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Thing about Vegas.........majority of the people can justify going to Vegas. Not so much NV or CA or OK or FL or AL. You say Vegas and you almost forget that it is in NV. It is only when you think of taking your car you really see the issue with travel expenses. 

Now, it is only really worth it if it is done during SEMA or CES as the primary reason would be to support the car audio industry and not so much the competitors in the sport. Lets be honest here it is the competitors who complain and the orgs that accomodate is the second reason we are in the state we are in. First of course the economy. 

I for one am happy in the positive movements the orgs have attempted this year. If USACi pulls out there must be good reason. I just hope in a whole the movement forward continues.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Thing about Vegas.........majority of the people can justify going to Vegas. Not so much NV or CA or OK or FL or AL. You say Vegas and you almost forget that it is in NV. It is only when you think of taking your car you really see the issue with travel expenses.
> 
> Now, it is only really worth it if it is done during SEMA or CES as the primary reason would be to support the car audio industry and not so much the competitors in the sport. Lets be honest here it is the competitors who complain and the orgs that accomodate is the second reason we are in the state we are in. First of course the economy.
> 
> I for one am happy in the positive movements the orgs have attempted this year. If USACi pulls out there must be good reason. I just hope in a whole the movement forward continues.



CES and SEMA are Manufacturer and Vendor/Dealer events. They are not open to joe schmoe off the street.

bringing 200 cars to the event, may make it easier for Manufacturers to be "apart" of the event bc they are there by default--but it would not give any of the competitors access to the events.
Therefore making the location and surrounding events a moot point for having the event there.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So.....

Because the competitors can't benefit or access ces or sema, Vegas makes no sense? 

It's Vegas!!! 

Like my previous statement said the competitors have to take parial blame in where we are now. Just partial. This constant bitching every year has helped no one. Futhermore, competitions only started as a marketing tool for the car audio industry not for "competitors". 

There are other factors why ces or sema will never materialize so we can move on from Vegas. How about Hawaii, if you want to argue about cost to have a show some where.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I always thought Vegas would be a great venue as long as it was tied into SEMA or CES. 

Plus if presented properly casino's would give the space needed just to bring people to the resteraunts and tables.

Kimo Hawaii might be a little stretch, we could always have it in Reno at my house then.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

DONE!!!!!

Finals in Reno, guaranteed not to set any SPL world Records.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweet I'll start talking to my neighbors.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

As far as having more regional events in your area, talk to your shops. We threw a regional event in Knoxville this year. We split the cost with another local shop. These events are almost always driven by the shops and not the manufacturers.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Mic...I hope you are right...I'm just repeating what I heard from a darn good source.
I don't mind 4 or 5 big regionals...I for one would like to see at least SQ INAC back at SBN in Daytona. Basically, 2014 INAC would be March 2015 in Daytona.

For USAC...Todd Crowder (of TCAudio) is now National SQ Director for USACi. Tim Goudy is still involved as SQ Techincal Director as well. Todd will be coordinating SQ judging, judges certification (yes, for real this time), and SQ show coordination.
Ralph has passed the reigns to Jenissa so there are some big changes at USACi.
Be watching for new USAC SQ classes and rules. Tim and I paid attention this year to what attacted people the most...trying to help give Todd info. to make the draw again.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jsketoe said:


> Mic...I hope you are right...I'm just repeating what I heard from a darn good source.
> I don't mind 4 or 5 big regionals...I for one would like to see at least SQ INAC back at SBN in Daytona. Basically, 2014 INAC would be March 2015 in Daytona.
> 
> For USAC...Todd Crowder (of TCAudio) is now National SQ Director for USACi. Tim Goudy is still involved as SQ Techincal Director as well. Todd will be coordinating SQ judging, judges certification (yes, for real this time), and SQ show coordination.
> ...


INAC at SBN made zero sense. SBN is the 1st major show of the season, it makes no sense to have the 1st and last show of a season the same weekend.
the ONLY reason it was done was bc of the Nopi Fiasco in 2008, when NOPI closed up shop overnight and left thousands hanging and literally waiting at empty parking lots across the country.
The plan was always to get back to a "normal" competition season with Finals in October or November.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a blast at INAC in 08-10, then Indy was OK in 12.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> Mic...I hope you are right...I'm just repeating what I heard from a darn good source.
> I don't mind 4 or 5 big regionals...I for one would like to see at least SQ INAC back at SBN in Daytona. Basically, 2014 INAC would be March 2015 in Daytona.
> 
> For USAC...Todd Crowder (of TCAudio) is now National SQ Director for USACi. Tim Goudy is still involved as SQ Techincal Director as well. Todd will be coordinating SQ judging, judges certification (yes, for real this time), and SQ show coordination.
> ...


Im down wit that!!  Great judging is most important... O yea, and a change of the classes now is a must.


----------

